# mk3 jetta rear fog install



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

I just bought the euro light switch and I can't figure out how to wire-up the rear fog light assy. Any ideas or links that I could look into?


----------



## RedVR6 (Apr 7, 1999)

*Re: mk3 jetta rear fog install (flyingphil1)*

http://www.southernvolks.com/TwoPointOh/rear_fog/jettarearfog.htm


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: mk3 jetta rear fog install (RedVR6)*

Thanks friend.


----------



## RedVR6 (Apr 7, 1999)

*Re: mk3 jetta rear fog install (flyingphil1)*

No prob...was a very handy resource.


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

link is dead


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

this thread is from 8 years ago...what did you expect?


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

miracles!


----------



## gti erick (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone get theirs working? I just ordered the wiring from bfi and I'm trying to do the same to my mk3 jetta


----------

